# Have "live" photos show in Aperture 2 with camera connected to computer??



## itisgregory (Dec 31, 2009)

I am using Nikon D40x and Aperture 2 on Mac OS X.  I want to take a photo of a live subject and have it show up in Aperture 2 while I am connected to my computer with a USB cord from my camera.  I want to do this so I can see on my 23" screen how the photo looks instead of looking at it on the small camera screen.  While my live model is waiting I can know instantly how the photo looks.  Many of the pros do this.  When I try this the Nikon gives me the message "Connecting".  Aperture 2 opens up but Nikon will not let me depress the shutter button.  Any suggestions??

Gregory


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you set the communication setting on the D40x to "PC" or to "Normal", as opposed to "Download"? I'm not intimately familiar with the D40x, but most all d-slr cameras have a selection between PC Connection and Download mode, with that setting usually in the first or second field on the LCD's list of menus. Normally, the camera is supposed to be set to the PC Connection mode while not hooked up via cable, so you should terminate the connection, power the camera off, then on, and make the selection to PC Connection mode, and then re-hook up the camera to the computer.

It might also be a good idea to Quit the Aperture program, and re-open it. Again, I'm not intimately familiar with Aperture 2, but as with much software, usually the preferences will take hold only after they have been re-set,and the program exited. Does Aperture 2 have a Preferences setting for downloading and one for tethered shooting? I would assume Aperture 2 should be set to the PC Connection or Tethered Shooting mode, as opposed to a file downloading/picture importing mode. (I hope this is helpful.)


----------

